# Scholl concepts S20 black



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey, just a quick one, I'm after some S20 black but don't need 1ltr of the stuff. Is anyone buying some and want to go half's or sell me 250ml/500ml. I really can't warrant buying such a huge bottle.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive got a litre bottle i can easily decant for you if you need it


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Ive got a litre bottle i can easily decant for you if you need it


That would be very much appreciated. I'll pm you via Tapatalk if that ok👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## crouch74 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Any more s20 available?*

hi there,

By any chance is there any more of your s20 black available? 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Worth mentioning (since I'm guessing *stangalang* doesn't want to set himself up as an unofficial Scholl reseller!) that you can get 100ml sample packs of S20B along with a Scholl "Spider" pad of your choice.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

steelghost said:


> Worth mentioning (since I'm guessing *stangalang* doesn't want to set himself up as an unofficial Scholl reseller!) that you can get 100ml sample packs of S20B along with a Scholl "Spider" pad of your choice.


That's what I did to get my hands on it lol
According to polishedbliss, scholl are producing s20 in smaller bottles this summer which is good to know but it doesn't help with the present need.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

moochin said:


> That's what I did to get my hands on it lol
> According to polishedbliss, scholl are producing s20 in smaller bottles this summer which is good to know but it doesn't help with the present need.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Good to know they're finally seeing sense and selling it in more reasonably sized bottles (so long as the pricing is right). But yeah, it doesn't help you right now


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Well the pricing should match more or less any of their 250ml products. But we shall see

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

I bought two of these:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/scholl-concepts-s20-black-kit-purple-spider-pad.php

Not much more than buying just the pad.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

damocell said:


> I bought two of these:
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/scholl-concepts-s20-black-kit-purple-spider-pad.php
> 
> Not much more than buying just the pad.


Free delivery?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

moochin said:


> Free delivery?


If you buy over £75 worth, yes!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

So, £20+ delivered surely its better to buy the 1kg as stored in a cool dark place it'll be fine for years ay £35 delivered?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

ALANSHR said:


> So, £20+ delivered surely its better to buy the 1kg as stored in a cool dark place it'll be fine for years ay £35 delivered?


If you're a pro or do a lot of cars for friends and family, the 1kg option is the best value by a mile. And if you just want to tickle up one car then the 100ml sample bottle is probably all you need. It's just a shame there isn't (currently) an in between option.


----------



## mattd938 (Apr 18, 2016)

Quick question regarding this, do you _have_to use Scholls own spider pads? not used S20 yet but haven't got spider pads, I've got Shinemate black diamond pads, Chems Hex logic pads and also some Felxipads hex pads.

Will these pads work with S20 or do I really need the spider pads?


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

mattd938 said:


> Quick question regarding this, do you _have_to use Scholls own spider pads? not used S20 yet but haven't got spider pads, I've got Shinemate black diamond pads, Chems Hex logic pads and also some Felxipads hex pads.
> 
> Will these pads work with S20 or do I really need the spider pads?


Your pads will be fine mate, I used the blue spider pad because it came with the sample bottle. I'm about to use lake country hydra tech pads with it next and I've been told by a pro detailer that these pads work really well with it. I've got some cheap pads and I bet if I used them they'd be fine too. I might do a test and report back on the difference between them all and I'd hazard a guess the results would all be the same. one would assume the cheap pads won't last as well as the others and I base that on my 2 microfiber flexipads that haven't had much use due to me not getting on with them and both have started to part company with the velcro backing.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

steelghost said:


> If you're a pro or do a lot of cars for friends and family, the 1kg option is the best value by a mile. And if you just want to tickle up one car then the 100ml sample bottle is probably all you need. It's just a shame there isn't (currently) an in between option.


Agreed on the mid range but just think guys like us (cleaning and polishing freaks) will get through this in a few years and as its meant to be near to the holly grail in terms of one hit polish then it will tackle pretty much any job with a pad changeout.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Just used it on wife BM, did a fine job i must say for a single hit with a lake country finishing pad as defects weren't bad to start with.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

ALANSHR said:


> Just used it on wife BM, did a fine job i must say for a single hit with a lake country finishing pad as defects weren't bad to start with.


Is that a red one?


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey there, I just bought a sample pack as well. Can't wait to use it on my BM. Question though, is it advisable or even necessary to use a cleaner like eraser before applying a sealant? Does it leave a residue?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

mirra_finish said:


> Hey there, I just bought a sample pack as well. Can't wait to use it on my BM. Question though, is it advisable or even necessary to use a cleaner like eraser before applying a sealant? Does it leave a residue?


Yes leaves a bit of residue, use IPA or erasure or a cleaner as you say.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

steelghost said:


> Is that a red one?


No, metallic blue. Looks great.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

ALANSHR said:


> No, metallic blue. Looks great.


He heheh, I meant the pad


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

I am also after a sample of S20 Black but no one seems to sell the sample kit anymore.

Anyone where I can get a 50ml sample?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I think now there's 500g bottles of it available and the product is more widely known and used, the samples have been withdrawn from sale. Spautopia used to do several different ones them but they are no longer listed.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

steelghost said:


> I think now there's 500g bottles of it available and the product is more widely known and used, the samples have been withdrawn from sale. Spautopia used to do several different ones them but they are no longer listed.


Yes, there is now 500ml bottles available. I tend to decant a Litre into 500 Litre bottles as I find them easier to manage.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

I got some 500ml, last week, at polishedbliss :thumb:


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

E60525d said:


> I am also after a sample of S20 Black but no one seems to sell the sample kit anymore.
> 
> Anyone where I can get a 50ml sample?


If your going to waxstock, they had the sample bottles with pad on their stand last year, so i asume they would have them again this year as they were selling loads ! I got 2 last year ( think they were £10 for the pad and sample bottle ) and was so pleased with the results, i bought the big bottle.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies.

After reading a few threads, it seems like there a preferred all in one polish such as Sonax ex 04-06 and also Megs Ultimate Compound.

Any views on how these compare? I dont think i have heard anything negative on the Sonax. What is the cut like on hard VW paint? I will be applying via MF cutting pad.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

E60525d said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> After reading a few threads, it seems like there a preferred all in one polish such as Sonax ex 04-06 and also Megs Ultimate Compound.
> 
> Any views on how these compare? I dont think i have heard anything negative on the Sonax. What is the cut like on hard VW paint? I will be applying via MF cutting pad.


Dont know what u mean with all in one polish but Ive been using sonax ex 04/06 for awhile. Long working time and very low on dust....The cut i pretty similar. Maybe a little more on scholl s20....but it depends on the pads u use.
Both wipe off easy...maybe new version of scholl even wipes off easier than sonax.
But havent tried sonax with mf pads...


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

All in one meaning something that has good levels of cut but still finished well. Obviously they are not as good a proper 2 step of compounding and finishing.

The EX04-06 is also much cheaper, 1l is £24 delivered!


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Scholl s20 has pretty good cut indeed with navy spiderpads...for example.
But if u looking for more bite, take a look at the s3 xxl....doesnt finish quite as good but not far off.
If price is a concern then u also have sonax cutmax


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks. As you say, with S3 XXL and Cutmax you have to finish with a finishing polish.

Whereas with S20 black or EX04-06 you dont. But then again they have less cut. 

I think I will try a EX04-06.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

E60525d said:


> All in one meaning something that has good levels of cut but still finished well. Obviously they are not as good a proper 2 step of compounding and finishing.


It's worth noting that "All-in-one" typically refers to a product with a certain amount of correction, a certain amount of filling, and leaving a certain amount of protection behind. The idea is ease and saving time, rather than necessarily the best results in all areas.

By comparison, compounds like S20 and EX 06-04 are usually referred to as "one step" compounds for the reasons you gave. Whilst these two have been developed to have as wide a level of performance as possible, many combinations of pad and polish can be used as a "one step", depending on the paint, level of defects and technique employed.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

steelghost said:


> It's worth noting that "All-in-one" typically refers to a product with a certain amount of correction, a certain amount of filling, and leaving a certain amount of protection behind. The idea is ease and saving time, rather than necessarily the best results in all areas.
> 
> By comparison, compounds like S20 and EX 06-04 are usually referred to as "one step" compounds for the reasons you gave. Whilst these two have been developed to have as wide a level of performance as possible, many combinations of pad and polish can be used as a "one step", depending on the paint, level of defects and technique employed.


Yes my mistake, I am talking about a "one step" polish and not an AIO.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

E60525d said:


> Thanks. As you say, with S3 XXL and Cutmax you have to finish with a finishing polish.
> 
> Whereas with S20 black or EX04-06 you dont. But then again they have less cut.
> 
> I think I will try a EX04-06.


What colour is your VW and how bad are the defects? Got any pics?


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

It is a 2011 VW Scirocco in laser blue. There is nothing major, just general swirl marks.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

E60525d said:


> It is a 2011 VW Scirocco in laser blue. There is nothing major, just general swirl marks.


Unfortunately you won't know until you try. But S20 with their Blue and/or purple pads is a good starting point to see if you need anything more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, I have decided to stick to the Menzerna 2 stage process, polishing and finishing. This is the combo I have now and it works well.

I was thinking that maybe I can replace with a 1 stepper but dont think I will now.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

E60525d said:


> It is a 2011 VW Scirocco in laser blue. There is nothing major, just general swirl marks.





E60525d said:


> Thanks, I have decided to stick to the Menzerna 2 stage process, polishing and finishing. This is the combo I have now and it works well.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe I can replace with a 1 stepper but dont think I will now.


If it's just the case of general swirl marks, a fine cutting pad with 0604EX Or Menz 2400 would do the trick nicely in one step without even needing an MF pad.

Being a hard paint and in that colour you would be hard pressed to see any improvements at all with Menz SF polish post IPA wipe down, assuming the polishing stage is done right.


----------

